# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Αποπαρασίτωση

## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Και ναι για μια ακόμα φορά χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σας. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει σαφείς οδηγίες αποπαρασίτωσης διότι παρατήρησα ένα μικρό ύποπτο ζωύφιο στο νερό της μπανιέρας του αρσενικού μου zebra finch  :Mad0039:  (συν το ότι που και που ξύνεται λιγάκι). Τι ακριβώς φάρμακο θα πρέπει να πάρω (από πετ σοπ ή φαρμακείο; ) και ποια είναι η διαδικασία; 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## panos70

το ποιο σιγουρο ειναι απο πετ να ειναι γνωστης μαρκας και να ειναι σε σπρέι ψεκαζεις το πουλι ( με 3 μικρα πατηματα μην το παγωσεις) τις πατηθρες αφου τις πλυνεις και στεγνωσουν και το κλουβι γενικα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το Repelli Neem ή το Pinex είναι κατάλληλα για την αποπαρασίτωση;

----------


## panos70

το Pinex

----------


## jk21

σου θυμιζε αυτα που βλεπεις εδω 

http://www.birds-online.de/gesundhei.../milben_en.htm

και εδω σε μεγενθυση; 




αν ναι ,τοτε εχεις ηδη προσβολη και μονο με frontline ή effipro θα ξεμπλεξεις 


αν ομως δεν ηταν τελικα ψειρα και θες απλα σπρευ προληψης ,τοτε και τα δυο κανουν  ,με το pinex να ειναι ελαφρως πιο ισχυρο γιατι ειναι χημικο και το αλλο απο φυτικη ουσια .Για προληψη και ισως αντιμετωπιση αν το προβλημα δεν ειναι εκτεταμενο και το chevitren εχει καλη φημη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι δεν ήταν έτσι (ευτυχώς δηλαδή γιατί αυτά μου φαίνονται πολύ τρομακτικά  ::  ). Ήταν πολύ μικρό και άσπρο. Τι να πω ίσως να έπεσε και απ'εξω και να μην ήταν πάνω του τελικά (μακάρι δηλαδή). Τον κοίταξα και τώρα με φακό (γιατί κάπου διάβασα ότι μπορείς να τα δεις στο σώμα του πουλιού το βράδυ ο.Ο ), αλλά δεν είδα κάτι ούτε στο σώμα του, ούτε πάνω του. Οπότε θα αποπαρασιτώσω προληπτικά και τα δύο ζεμπράκια μου για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. Είναι μέρος της διαδικασίας της καραντίνας άλλωστε. Και θα ψάξω σε πετ σοπ να βρω κάποιο από αυτά που αναφέρατε. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ ακόμη μια φορά για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας και χαίρομαι που έχω βρει ένα χώρο να μιλάω για την αγάπη μου και να μοιράζομαι τις ανησυχίες μου.  :Happy0064:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

H κόκκινη ψείρα στα πουλιά φαίνεται καλύτερα το βράδυ που γυρνά σε διάφορες τρύπες και σχισμές και κρύβεται. Άσε την έχω πατήσει με παπαγαλάκια και έτσι το έμαθα. 

Πάλι καλά που ήταν κάτι άλλο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι, το είχα διαβάσει κάπου αυτό και πήγα σαν τη τρελή πάνω από τα κεφάλια τους με το φακό να κοιτάω το σώμα τους και το κλουβί. Αν είχαν μιλιά, θα μίλαγαν τα καημένα....Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά μάλλον. Θα κάνω και μια προληπτική αποπαρασίτωση και όλα εντάξει ελπίζω! Σας ευχαριστώ που με βοηθήσατε ακόμα μια φορά.  :bye:

----------


## alekoskanarinia

Ισχύει ότι η κόκκινη ψείρα είναι κ σε κότες?Αν ναι , να ψεκάσω κ εκεί με το frontline ή effipro*? (δυστυχώς πέρυσι κ πρόπερσι το είχα στα καναρίνια μου,φέτος δεν έχει εμφανιστεί)*

----------


## jk21

μα στις κοτες ειναι που γινεται πανικος .... 

Αλεξανδρε οι κοτες σου πανω κατω ,τι βαρος εχουν; για να σου πω αντοιστοιχη δοσολογια

----------


## alekoskanarinia

1,5 με 2 κιλά, είναι λίγο μικρόσωμες

----------


## jk21

θελεις 25 με  30 mg της δραστικης ουσιας του φαρμακου (της fipronil )


ποια συσκευασια εχεις ;

----------


## alekoskanarinia

δεν έχω αγοράσει ακόμα,αύριο θα ψάξω στην αγορά στην Χαλκίδα κ όποιο βρω από τα 2

----------


## jk21

εκει που θα παρεις ,πιθανοτατα θα ξερουν και την ακριβη δοσολογια .Συνηθως πουλιεται μονο σε μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα και οχι πετ σοπ ,οποτε να τους πεις και ισως ξερουν

----------


## alekoskanarinia

ευχαριστω Δημητρη!!

----------

